# sighting in.



## remington270 (Oct 28, 2008)

i shoot a 50 cal remington700 ML with 110grs of 777 powder and a 298gr powerbelt. i cant find no balistics on what distance to sight in at. i dont know how its trajectory is or nothin. at 50 yards where should my bullit hit???? plese help


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

What sight system are you using? Irons, zero power scope, powered scope?

For irons and a zero power scope, id sight her to be dead on at 100 yards.

A powered scope maybe 150.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

My Remington 700 50cal had a dusk to dawn Bushnell 2.5x7. I recently canged that out for a 3x9 trophy.










It shoots 80gr T7 pushing a MMP green sabot 250 XTP Hornaday best. 
At 50 yards 2 inches high it is right on at 100 yards.
I normally sight mine in at 75yds. 2 inches high. that gives me a dead hold out to 150 yards.

 Al


----------



## remington270 (Oct 28, 2008)

thanks yall... its a 1.5x4.5x32 poweed scope


----------

